# Advice on Egg Donation



## cammycupcake (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to registering on this site although it's been of invaluable support during our last 5 treatment cycles, 2 failed IUI, 2 failed IVF and a recently failed IVF with ICSI and PGD.  

After every EC I have had abnormal embryos, either immature eggs, or eggs with large polar bodies that they call "Cottage Loaf" and rapidly dividing cells which is not normal. We have jsut undergone this last cycle at CRM in London where they sent the only 2 surviving embryos (a biopsied cell from those embryos) to barcelona for FISH (chromosome testing)

The results came back showing "complex abnormalities" and it seems that every possible genetic abnormality that you;ve ever heard of was present!!!! 

So, we have to give up hope of ever having our own baby with my eggs and looking to egg donation. This is where I would love some advice. Our main idea at the moment is to go to Spain, but what advice and experiences can anyone share with us??

Cammycupcake xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

cammycupcake, welcome to FF!  

I dont have any advice for you Hunny cos I'm only just about to start out on my first round of ICSI so I'm more of a novice than you are by a long-long way! 

I'm so sorry to hear about all your bad news you must be very   I really just wanted to send you this message with a big   to offer you my support!

I'm sure lots of other ladies on here will have good advice for you..

Take Care Hunny..

Amanda x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi cammycupcake and welcome to the site

Im not sure where u start with egg donation to be honest as im on the other side of the fence where i would like to donate my eggs!!

Anyway try this thread on the site and ask on there.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Hope that helps

Kate


----------

